# Nutrient v Energizer



## arcticsid (Jan 29, 2009)

Whats the differences , advantages, if any?
Troy


----------



## Conquistadude (Jan 29, 2009)

My understanding can be put in a simple answer. you know the old saying "he's fed and happy"

One Keeps them Fed (alive longer), and one keeps them happy (more active).


----------

